# "Guess the Drives" - Help for Heroes Blackmoor Competition.



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

To add a little spice to the Help for Heroes golf day at Blackmoor, we are holding a competition to â€œguess the drivesâ€.  Two forumers, Mr Steve Tilley (Swinger) and Mr Rob Smith (Smiffy) have agreed to put their driving prowess on the line to help raise money for the H4H charity.

You have to guess how far in yards each player will hit his opening tee shot.  Swinger will be teeing off the 1st and Smiffy off the 10th.

The 1st hole at Blackmoor is 332 yards played from an elevated tee, initially downhill to a ditch at 230 yards, then rising to an elevated green. 

The 10th hole is 440 yards and is played from an elevated tee down to a fairway that doglegs gently left to right.  There are trees down the right, which will catch a pushed drive.

Both the 1st and 10th holes have out of bounds down the right and if either player should hit their tee shot O.B., they will play 3 off the tee and that will be the tee shot that will be measured

Pictorial views of both holes can be found on the Blackmoor web-site, (link in my signature).

The cost to enter the competition is Â£2 and this is to be paid on Rickgâ€™s Help for Heroes charity site. www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2012 

To make this easier to read, I have spread this thread over two posts.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

Once payment has been made, please leave your guess on this thread.  Â£2 entitles you to guess the drives of both players.  Please state clearly which distance relates to which player, as we will not assume that the shortest drive if Smiffyâ€™s!

There are prizes of Blackmoor Lambswool sweaters to the winners, kindly donated by the organisers.  The sweaters are made by Cutter and Buck and are of excellent quality.  All sizes and colours catered for. (Please note, there is only one prize per person).

All guesses should be in round yards and if there is more than one guess for the winning distance, then the accuracy of the second guess will be taken into account.  If no one guesses the exact distance, the closest guess will win. 

We have allowed both players to enter the competition on the basis that they have no idea how far they hit the ball!

The decision of the organisers and their spreadsheet will be final.

We hope this competition will be a bit of fun and that as many as possible will enter to raise as much money as we can for the H4H charity.  Hopefully, it will also be a chance for those that cannot play on the day to get involved and the winners will be posted on the forum the same day.

I have spoken to the moderators, who have agreed that this can be posted in the Lounge. Could one  of the moderators please arrange for this to be a â€˜sticky.â€™


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like I get first go.

Swinger : 319 yards
Smiffy   : 206 yards


----------



## john0 (Mar 9, 2012)

Are people allowed to also enter via twitter?


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

john0 said:



			Are people allowed to also enter via twitter? 

Click to expand...

No, now get your credit card out, and stop stirring.:angry:

Forgot to mention to add gift aid to your Â£2 (if applicable) and the charity gets an extra 50p per entry.


----------



## rickg (Mar 9, 2012)

OK I'm in....

Swinger:297

Smiffy: 221

The winner of Smiffy's Club jumper will have it presented un-ironed .....it's how Smiffy would like it....... :ears:


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

rickg said:



			OK I'm in....

Swinger:297

Smiffy: 221

The winner of Smiffy's Club jumper will have it presented un-ironed .....it's how Smiffy would like it....... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are hoping for a good tail wind with that guess for Smiffy Rick ? I thought I was being rather optimistic.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 9, 2012)

OK - cant stand jumpers but its for a very good cause
am going to go:
Swinger in the ditch 230
Smiffy - looks very very tight that 10th fairway, no seriously, really tight... 180
off to pay my Â£2


----------



## Iaing (Mar 9, 2012)

Swinger 260
Smiffy 200 with the provisional :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

Heidi said:



			OK - cant stand jumpers but its for a very good cause
am going to go:
Swinger in the ditch 230
Smiffy - looks very very tight that 10th fairway, no seriously, really tight... 180
off to pay my Â£2 

Click to expand...

Good call on the ditch Heidi, if Swinger tops one you are in the money, well in the Jumper.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 9, 2012)

richart said:



			Good call on the ditch Heidi, if Swinger tops one you are in the money, well in the Jumper. 

Click to expand...

the OMID will be getting the lovely jumper.
I'm more worried about Smiffy and that really really tight fairway, I mean look at it...its got trees galore, a path, some rough stuff, out of bounds all down the right - its scaring me


----------



## rickg (Mar 9, 2012)

Heidi said:



			the OMID will be getting the lovely jumper.
I'm more worried about Smiffy and that really really tight fairway, I mean look at it...its got trees galore, a path, some rough stuff, out of bounds all down the right - its scaring me 

Click to expand...

He drives with his eyes closed so he won't notice......


----------



## Heidi (Mar 9, 2012)

rickg said:



			He drives with his eyes closed so he won't notice......

Click to expand...

Just as well, its really tight...
will my scare tactics work?


----------



## rickg (Mar 10, 2012)

Heidi said:



			will my scare tactics work? 

Click to expand...

put it this way....he's been known to wear white trousers so I doubt it..........:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2012)

richart said:



			The 10th hole is 440 yards and is played from an elevated tee down to a fairway that doglegs gently left to right.  There are trees down the right, which will catch a pushed drive.
Both the 1st and 10th holes have out of bounds down the right and if either player should hit their tee shot O.B., they will play 3 off the tee and that will be the tee shot that will be measured
		
Click to expand...

As I get a shot on the 10th Richard, am I allowed to play 5 off the tee and count that as my distance drive should the first two attempts *both *go OOB???
Bearing in mind it's a par 4, I can still score a point if I slamdunk my "stuttered" approach so it's worthwhile me having another oink.
Also, many many thanks for reminding me how tight it is. I tend to concentrate more on a tight hole.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2012)

Come on Rob how far do you think you are going to hit it ? If you can get one to the end of the tee it could roll 50 yards.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 10, 2012)

Heidi said:



			the OMID will be getting the lovely jumper.
I'm more worried about Smiffy and that really really tight fairway, I mean look at it...its got trees galore, a path, some rough stuff, out of bounds all down the right - its scaring me 

Click to expand...

it's not tight if you carry the trees....................Smiffy may struggle


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2012)

Donation made

Swinger 263
Smiffy 204 after going out of bounds on his first shot

Fragger and his crystal ball


----------



## User20205 (Mar 10, 2012)

My un educated guess is, having never played with Smiffy. 

Swinger - 291 yards (on the proviso that Steve can use his stretching post) 

Smiffy - 197 yards


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 10, 2012)

After saying its a bad lie Smiffy may get 185yds.
Not having seen swinger play I should guess at 235yds.

Let the game commence.

Entry fund paid


----------



## Crow (Mar 10, 2012)

Swinger 288 yards, it will still count if it ends up near the 18th tee?

Smiffy 218, go Big Boy, I'm hoping for a lot of roll out.

I assume that as both drivers can enter it's not allowed for them to dolly one 5 yards off the tee (intentionally that is....) having entered a low figure for themselves.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 10, 2012)

Swinger to be just short of the 1st green with 298yds.

Smiffy to blast one through the fairway at 247yds.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 10, 2012)

Swinger 285 yards.

Smiffy 235 yards.

Not a clue how either hit it!


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Swinger 285 yards.

Smiffy 235 yards.

Not a clue how either hit it!
		
Click to expand...


Swinger had a hole in one last year on a hole longer than the first at Blackmoor.:mmm: Let's just say he aint short.

Smiffy hits a good ball (he told me to say that) for his age. Trouble is it takes him a few holes to get loose these days, so the opening tee shot is not always a thing of beauty.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2012)

Crow said:



			Swinger 288 yards, it will still count if it ends up near the 18th tee?

Smiffy 218, go Big Boy, I'm hoping for a lot of roll out.

I assume that as both drivers can enter it's not allowed for them to dolly one 5 yards off the tee (intentionally that is....) having entered a low figure for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Both players promised to hit driver, and not to hold back. Swinger did say he was going to guess at the middle of the green, but he is a bit cocky. Smiffy is pretty solid with the driver, although he may just feel at bit of pressure with half the forum watching.:mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2012)

richart said:



			Trouble is it takes him a few holes to get loose these days, so the opening tee shot is not always a thing of beauty.

Click to expand...

You didn't see my opener at Cooden last year did you Rich?
305 yards measured by my Garmin S1


----------



## rickg (Mar 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You didn't see my opener at Cooden last year did you Rich?
305 yards measured by my Garmin S1


Click to expand...

That reminds me....did you ever get it recalibrated after you dropped it?.....:ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 11, 2012)

My guesses are: 

Swinger 268
Swinger 237

Smiffy 186
Smiffy 242

Best of luck fellas.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2012)

rickg said:



			That reminds me....did you ever get it recalibrated after you dropped it?.....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It didn't need it Rick. I realised it was still on "wristwatch" setting and it was telling me it was 3.05pm.


----------



## rickg (Mar 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			It didn't need it Rick. I realised it was still on "wristwatch" setting and it was telling me it was 3.05pm.


Click to expand...

very good!! :rofl:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't get along to the day so this is a great way to feel involved. Good one.

I'ts in October so fairways could be a bit soft. I recall the 1st is a bit uphill to the green beyond the ditch and the 10th is a bit down hill (could be wrong of course)

Other factors to consider -  prevailing wind. Will Smiffy be using a premium ball or a Topflite? Will Swinger be warmed up? Too many variables! Ok 

Swinger 281
Smiffy 222

Go for it guys.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 12, 2012)

therod said:



			My un educated guess is, having never played with Smiffy. 

Swinger - 291 yards (on the proviso that Steve can use his stretching post) 

Smiffy - 197 yards
		
Click to expand...

The pole will be in action!! I'll have plenty of other excuses if something goes wrong.  



Heidi said:



			OK - cant stand jumpers but its for a very good cause
am going to go:
Swinger in the ditch 230
Smiffy - looks very very tight that 10th fairway, no seriously, really tight... 180
off to pay my Â£2 

Click to expand...

Ouch!! 


All I can say about the 10th Smiffy is that I was playing with a 4 handicapper last year and he failed to make the carry to the fairway. It is not a tee shot I look forward to either! 

My bid will be going in shortly.


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			Unfortunately I can't get along to the day so this is a great way to feel involved. Good one.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Mashie. Hopefully a lot more on the Forum will want to get involved for such a good cause. Seems a bargain at Â£2 to be able to give Smiffy and Swinger some stick.

We had to give Smiffy a downhill, down wind hole to get him hopefully over 200 yards.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 13, 2012)

No idea how they play really but going of other goes

Swinger 279 smiffy 215


----------



## Region3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a quick 'heads up' for anyone that might have paid their entry with a Barclays debit card.

I tried to use an ATM today and my request was refused. It was a petrol station so tried a Barclays one later on after checking I did have money in my account. Still no good. Went into a shop and tried to use it... denied.

I rang Barclays and got put through to the fraud department. 'Suspicious spending patterns' had caused their computers to flag up my card as being potentially stolen, and as soon as I used an ATM they barred it. I've used my account for Paypal and used the card in shops and all was fine, but as soon as I tried to use an ATM...

Anyway, after spending about 15 minutes to them on an 0845 number which I get charged for, they tell me the 'suspicious' activity was paying Â£2 to a charity!!!
The flaming call to them cost me more than that ffs!!

To say I wasn't happy is a bit of an understatement, but I just thought I'd warn anyone that might be in a similar situation, because the first you'll know of it is when you need some money. I just hope it's not skint and trolleyed in the middle of town trying to get a taxi home.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 13, 2012)

its quite common for fraudsters to test a card they have obtained, by using it for a small amount first,
Therefore it is now common practice for the computers that monitor such things, to be on the lookout for very small transactions.

However they should have tried to contact you by phone as soon as their suspicions were raised

I have a similar problem with my card company quiering transactions to PC suppliers, even though i have been using the same ones for years

Fragger


----------



## louise_a (Mar 13, 2012)

thats worrying, I paid on as RBS Visa debit card. i had better use it tomorrow so I can check without being embarassed.


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone who is playing at Blackmoor, can put there guess down here, and we will collect the entry fee on the day. Bring plenty of shrapnel as there will be other things to spend money on.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2012)

richart said:



			Anyone who is playing at Blackmoor, can put there guess down here, and we will collect the entry fee on the day. Bring plenty of shrapnel as there will be other things to spend money on.

Click to expand...

Going to need more than shrapnel for some of the auction items. The appeal for them is on a bit of a pause at the moment as some companies were commenting that it was too far in the future to address now. Once Summer hits I will be getting the emails out again.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Richart, it would be easier for people to guess if we had a spreadsheet / image of the chosen distances. That way people can see what there is and once posted on this thread can be updated.

If you need someone to do this I will happily give it a go during my lunch break tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2012)

If it's any help, I hit a 285 yard monster on Monday


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Richart, it would be easier for people to guess if we had a spreadsheet / image of the chosen distances. That way people can see what there is and once posted on this thread can be updated.

If you need someone to do this I will happily give it a go during my lunch break tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I have a spreadsheet on the go (well HID has) and will post it on here shortly. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			If it's any help, I hit a 285 yard monster on Monday


Click to expand...

Tempted to increase my guess from 206 to 207 yards.:mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2012)

richart said:



			Tempted to increase my guess from 206 to 207 yards.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Wanna raise the stakes from a fiver to a tenner????


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Wanna raise the stakes from a fiver to a tenner????


Click to expand...

I just hope the crowd gathered around the tee will not put you off. Be awful if you knobbled it into the pit by the 18th.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2012)

The big decision for the rest of us to make is which tee to head for to witness the drive, 1st or 10th?


----------



## Heidi (Mar 15, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			If it's any help, I hit a 285 yard monster on Monday


Click to expand...

was it a really really tight hole with trouble down left and right, and a big pile of rough to get over?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			If it's any help, I hit a 285 yard monster on Monday


Click to expand...

Blimey, that Loch Ness Beastie gets bigger and further afield every week......


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2012)

Heidi said:



			was it a really really tight hole with trouble down left and right, and a big pile of rough to get over?
		
Click to expand...

Heidi the picture is taken from the ladies tee. The mens tee is another 60 yards further back, and the carry to the fairway is about 180 yards.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 16, 2012)

richart said:



			Heidi the picture is taken from the ladies tee. The mens tee is another 60 yards further back, and the carry to the fairway is about 180 yards.

Click to expand...

LOL - am happy with my guess then!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2012)

Swinger's going to knock one 295 - cast iron, bullet-proof guess.....

Smiffy - well anything could happen but I reckon the Old Codger will pull through and 235 is on the cards....

I'll pay on the day - really don't need any of my cards getting pulled....

Bring it on!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 16, 2012)

richart said:



			Tempted to increase my guess from 206 to 207 yards.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Your assuming it's down wind on the day I take it


----------



## Tiger (Mar 19, 2012)

Swinger 284
Smiffy 196


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2012)

Poor old Smiffy. If he doesn't at least make 200 yards he will be officially a short hitter. Also two of the par 3's will be out of range.:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Poor old Smiffy. If he doesn't at least make 200 yards he will be officially a short hitter. Also two of the par 3's will be out of range.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

My new Cobra S2 is working it's magic at the moment Rich. I reckon anyone predicting less than 250-275 is going to have egg on their faces.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2012)

Smiffy with the weight and expectation of the forum hanging heavily on your shoulders I'm afraid the burden will be too much to bear


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Richart, any news on that spreadsheet yet?


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all
have moved this across to arrange a game as we're going to have a few stickeis going up in the next 48 hours and need to tidy up a bit.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok I'm in. 

Swinger - 331
Smiffy - 165.5

My jumper size is Medium and my favourite colour is Pink.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 22, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Ok I'm in. 

Swinger - 331
....
My jumper size is Medium .
		
Click to expand...


confident and delusionsal at the same time (i'd say you were a medium/large at least) some of those sizes come up small & you want to factor in srinkage  !!


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Ok I'm in. 

Swinger - 331
Smiffy - 165.5

My jumper size is Medium and my favourite colour is Pink.
		
Click to expand...

Is it a coincidence that you think you will hit it twice as far as Smiffy Steve ?


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2012)

*H4H Driving distances*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Posting for richart 

[TABLE="class: cms_table_grid"]
[TR]
[TD]*SMIFFY
*[/TD]
[TD]*YARDS*[/TD]
[TD]*PAID*[/TD]
[TD]*SWINGER*[/TD]
[TD]*YARDS*[/TD]
[TD]*PAID*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Swinger[/TD]
[TD]165.5[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Heidi[/TD]
[TD]230[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Heidi[/TD]
[TD]180[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]grumpyjock[/TD]
[TD]235[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]grumpyjock[/TD]
[TD]185[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]237[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]186[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Iaing[/TD]
[TD]260[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Tiger[/TD]
[TD]196[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]PhilTheFragger[/TD]
[TD]263[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]197[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]268[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Iaing[/TD]
[TD]200[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Louise_a[/TD]
[TD]279[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PhilTheFragger[/TD]
[TD]204[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]281[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Richart[/TD]
[TD]206[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Tiger[/TD]
[TD]284[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Louise_a[/TD]
[TD]215[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]AmandaJR[/TD]
[TD]285[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]218[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]288[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rickg[/TD]
[TD]221[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]291[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]222[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Imurg[/TD]
[TD]295[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]AmandaJR[/TD]
[TD]235[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Rickg[/TD]
[TD]297[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Imurg[/TD]
[TD]235[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]298[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]242[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Richart[/TD]
[TD]319[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]247[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Swinger[/TD]
[TD]331[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Swinger (Mar 26, 2012)

richart said:



			Is it a coincidence that you think you will hit it twice as far as Smiffy Steve ?

Click to expand...

Just feeling lucky mate!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Did my entries go in? I put them on the other thread which showed the spreadsheet. Any chance of that being made a sticky and updated alongside this thread?


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a record of your guesses davey, and will up date shortly. In the mean time all guesses should go on this thread, and the other one should die a natural death.


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2012)

Come on guys and girls let's have your guesses. It is only two pounds to enter. If everyone that has played in a forum meet arranged by Smiffy 'supported' him now, we would raise a fortune for Help for Heroes. I hear he is already having sleepless nights worrying if he can reach the ladies tee.

Please note that anyone playing on the day will be forced to enter, so you might just as well do so now, and save public humiliation.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll have a go Rich but I'll pay on the day if that's ok....can't get my head round these new fangled ways of paying!
I'll go
SWINGER 308 yards
Me      265 yards


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'll have a go Rich but I'll pay on the day if that's ok....can't get my head round these new fangled ways of paying!
I'll go
SWINGER 308 yards
Me      265 yards


Click to expand...

Did you hit the 2 key instead of the 1 key by mistake my old mate ?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2012)

richart said:



			Did you hit the 2 key instead of the 1 key by mistake my old mate ?

Click to expand...

I am going to have a warm up before I tee off this time. I reckon over 250 is "doable" for me down the 10th. As long as it's not blowing a gale or slushy mud, there will be plent of roll on it. Trust me.


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I am going to have a warm up before I tee off this time. I reckon over 250 is "doable" for me down the 10th. As long as it's not blowing a gale or slushy mud, there will be plent of roll on it. Trust me.
		
Click to expand...

Slushy mud on a heathland course  Prevailing wind is behind, so make sure you tee it high and let it rip.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 22, 2012)

Given Rick my Â£2. 

Smiffy 192 yards.
Swinger 292 yards.


----------



## richart (Aug 26, 2012)

I will update list shortly PB. Any more guesses ? 

Swinger has had a bit of practice at Blackmoor recently, and skied one into the wind about 290 yards at the first.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 28, 2012)

My guess:

Smiffy - 255yds

Swinger - 312yds

Will pay on the day Richard.


----------



## Swinger (Sep 11, 2012)

The odds on Smiffy hitting a bigger one than me need to be greatly reduced with my current form!! 

I'll be swinging easy on the day to make sure I keep one on the course though. Just a bit under the usual 65%!!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 11, 2012)

I want to re-assess my choices, seeing as Smiffy will be using a carp rod and Swingers spinning bow tie and squirty flower may interfere with his swing


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, here are my guesses, will submit payment shortly.

Smiffy @ 225
Swinger @ 308


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 20, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Ok, here are my guesses, will submit payment shortly.

*Smiffy @ 225*
Swinger @ 308
		
Click to expand...

You've not seen Rob play, have you? 

Will get my guesses in before the day. I'm completely broke currently!


----------



## TXL (Sep 21, 2012)

*H4H Driving distances*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Posting for richart   Table updated as per PM.

[TABLE="class: cms_table_grid"]
[TR]
[TD]*SMIFFY
*[/TD]
[TD]*YARDS*[/TD]
[TD]*PAID*[/TD]
[TD]*SWINGER*[/TD]
[TD]*YARDS*[/TD]
[TD]*PAID*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Swinger[/TD]
[TD]165.5[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Heidi[/TD]
[TD]230[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Heidi[/TD]
[TD]180[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]grumpyjock[/TD]
[TD]235[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]grumpyjock[/TD]
[TD]185[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]237[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]186[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Iaing[/TD]
[TD]260[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Tiger[/TD]
[TD]196[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]PhilTheFragger[/TD]
[TD]263[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]197[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]268[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Iaing[/TD]
[TD]200[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Louise_a[/TD]
[TD]279[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PhilTheFragger[/TD]
[TD]204[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]281[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Richart[/TD]
[TD]206[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Tiger[/TD]
[TD]284[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Louise_a[/TD]
[TD]215[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]AmandaJR[/TD]
[TD]285[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]218[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]288[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rickg[/TD]
[TD]221[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]291[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]222[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Imurg[/TD]
[TD]295[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]AmandaJR[/TD]
[TD]235[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Rickg[/TD]
[TD]297[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Imurg[/TD]
[TD]235[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]298[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]242[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Richart[/TD]
[TD]319[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]247[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Swinger[/TD]
[TD]331[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD]192[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]Paperboy[/TD]
[TD]292[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]daveyc2k2        [/TD]
[TD]213[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[TD]daveyc2k2        [/TD]
[TD]287[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HotDogAssassin  [/TD]
[TD]225[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[TD]HotDogAssassin  [/TD]
[TD]308[/TD]
[TD]Y[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Golfmmad          [/TD]
[TD]255[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[TD]Golfmmad          [/TD]
[TD]312[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy              [/TD]
[TD]265[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[TD]Smiffy              [/TD]
[TD]308[/TD]
[TD]N[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## rickg (Sep 21, 2012)

For those that guessed > 250 yards for Smiffy......you do know its not his first 2 shots added together don't you?


----------



## Midnight (Oct 6, 2012)

Will pay on the day, Swinger 289, Smiffy 202


----------



## wookie (Oct 6, 2012)

Can you put me down for 207 Smiffy and 306 Swinger please.  Will pay on day if thats ok?


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2012)

Midnight said:



			Will pay on the day, Swinger 289, Smiffy 202
		
Click to expand...




wookie said:



			Can you put me down for 207 Smiffy and 306 Swinger please.  Will pay on day if thats ok?
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine guys. 

Anyone else that hasn't guessed yet, please do so, and we will collect monies, Â£2 per person, on the day. Anyone not playing can still have a go, and pay on Ricks charity site. Two Blackmoor jumpers (Cutter and Buck) as prizes to be won.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2012)

wookie said:



			Can you put me down for 207 Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

I've been having a few lessons with James.
I'd make that 107 with a bit of a curve


----------



## Robobum (Oct 9, 2012)

217 & 278


----------



## rickg (Oct 10, 2012)

Robobum said:



			217 & 278
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy will never drive it 278.........


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 10, 2012)

Smiffy - 195 - little hybrid down the first. Swinger 286 - controlled slightly fading 3 wood!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2012)

Smiffy at 227 and swinger a relaxed 278, Assuming we find it.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 10, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Smiffy - 195 - little hybrid down the first.
		
Click to expand...

It's the LONGEST DRIVE... he's not supposed to be laying up!!!!

(.... and his hybrid only goes 160!!!!)


----------



## Robobum (Oct 10, 2012)

rickg said:



			Smiffy will never drive it 278.........

Click to expand...

 Haha he's in my group Rick. Trust me I've got a hell of a kick on me to move it up the fairway a bit


----------



## Swinger (Oct 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Smiffy at 227 and swinger a relaxed 278, Assuming we find it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have you know I've used the same pinnacle ball for 3 rounds in a row now!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Haha he's in my group Rick. Trust me I've got a hell of a kick on me to move it up the fairway a bit 

Click to expand...



What? with all your football injuries?


----------



## Robobum (Oct 11, 2012)

chrisd said:



			What? with all your football injuries?
		
Click to expand...

 May pull up lame shortly after 

Magic sponge on standby


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 15, 2012)

bit late but better than never!!

swinger 318
smiffy 195


----------



## Snelly (Oct 15, 2012)

231 & 299.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 15, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I've been having a few lessons with James.
I'd make that 107 with a bit of a curve
		
Click to expand...

you weren't far out Rob


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2012)

And the winners are according to my records:

Stuart_C for being the closest to Smiffy's drive of 188 yards (Must have hit a brick in the rough to go that far) and

ArnoldArmChewer for guessing exactly Swingers hook nearly onto the 18th tee of 264 yards.

If only we had said the drives needed to be on the fairway to count for prize purposes.

If anyone thinks the result looks dodgy let me know, otherwise I will contact the winners shortly. I would hate to send prizes to the wrong person.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 16, 2012)

richart said:



			And the winners are according to my records:

Stuart_C for being the closest to Smiffy's drive of 188 yards (Must have hit a brick in the rough to go that far) and

ArnoldArmChewer for guessing exactly Swingers hook nearly onto the 18th tee of 264 yards.

If only we had said the drives needed to be on the fairway to count for prize purposes.

If anyone thinks the result looks dodgy let me know, otherwise I will contact the winners shortly. I would hate to send prizes to the wrong person.

Click to expand...

Brilliant I am a winner (if only guessing)!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 16, 2012)

richart said:



			And the winners are according to my records:

Stuart_C for being the closest to Smiffy's drive of 188 yards (Must have hit a brick in the rough to go that far) and

ArnoldArmChewer for guessing exactly Swingers hook nearly onto the 18th tee of 264 yards.

If only we had said the drives needed to be on the fairway to count for prize purposes.

If anyone thinks the result looks dodgy let me know, otherwise I will contact the winners shortly. I would hate to send prizes to the wrong person.

Click to expand...

Woohoo I've won something!!




Just don't spoil it now and tell me there's a mystery winner on twitter and the vokey is enroute to him......


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 16, 2012)

having seens swinger crunch balls at camberley and blackmoor last year, 264 is a reality check for anyone claiming 300yards plus off 20+ hc,. thats a fair old smack.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 16, 2012)

He was out of breath after his jog from the car park ! (he was a little late!) 

He did roll one over Imurg's toe from 310 yards on the 13th !


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			having seens swinger crunch balls at camberley and blackmoor last year, 264 is a reality check for anyone claiming 300yards plus off 20+ hc,. thats a fair old smack.
		
Click to expand...

It was a 264yrd snap hook that hit the trees... as it left the clubface it had 340yds written all over it (honest!)


----------



## Heidi (Oct 16, 2012)

Oooo I was close with my guess of 180 


richart said:



			And the winners are according to my records:

Stuart_C for being the closest to Smiffy's drive of 188 yards (Must have hit a brick in the rough to go that far) and

ArnoldArmChewer for guessing exactly Swingers hook nearly onto the 18th tee of 264 yards.

If only we had said the drives needed to be on the fairway to count for prize purposes.

If anyone thinks the result looks dodgy let me know, otherwise I will contact the winners shortly. I would hate to send prizes to the wrong person.

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Oooo I was close with my guess of 180 

Click to expand...

 Someone did guess 288 yards for Smiffy, which did make me laugh (a lot)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2012)

richart said:



			Someone did guess 288 yards for Smiffy, which did make me laugh (a lot)

Click to expand...

Possible.....with the right bounce off the trees


----------



## Swinger (Oct 16, 2012)

therod said:



			He was out of breath after his jog from the car park ! (he was a little late!) 

He did roll one over Imurg's toe from 310 yards on the 13th !
		
Click to expand...

Into the wind, all carry!! 

(fivers in the post mate!!)


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Into the wind, all carry!! 

Click to expand...

 Just as well you scraped one past Smiffy's drive otherwise you would have never, ever, lived that one down.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 16, 2012)

richart said:



			Just as well you scraped one past Smiffy's drive otherwise you would have never, ever, lived that one down.

Click to expand...

I was well aware of what was at stake!!
I had a good line on the first on but while walking back to the bag to get a provisional (just in case!) I was relieved to hear that Smiffy had to do the same!! That may have been someone feeling sorry for me though.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 16, 2012)

So, is that two GM flags in the post for the winners?  :clap:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2012)

richart said:



			Just as well you scraped one past Smiffy's drive otherwise you would have never, ever, lived that one down.

Click to expand...

Richart, try and get two golfers that stand a chance of hitting the fairway next time! :clap:


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			So, is that two GM flags in the post for the winners?  :clap:
		
Click to expand...

........all right ....enough about the flags!!   ........we found out what happened......the helpers put them out at lunchtime with the raffle prizes not realizing they intended as part of the Golf prizes......... :mmm:


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Richart, try and get two golfers that stand a chance of hitting the fairway next time! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

You're obviously not volunteering James? :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2012)

richart said:



			Just as well you scraped one past Smiffy's drive otherwise you would have never, ever, lived that one down.

Click to expand...

I caught mine well. Just pushed it a little. Had it been down the middle I reckon I would have beat Swingers effort.....
I cannot think of a stupider place to plant a poxy tree....


----------



## Region3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I caught mine well. Just pushed it a little. Had it been down the middle I reckon I would have beat Swingers effort.....
I cannot think of a stupider place to plant a poxy tree....
		
Click to expand...


"It was still rising when it hit the tree"

:rofl:


Gonna miss you round here Smiffy.  :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2012)

Region3 said:



			"It was still rising when it hit the tree"
		
Click to expand...

That was the quote of the day/night :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2012)

Region3 said:



			"It was still rising when it hit the tree"

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Like a 757 out of Gatwick.....

I guess you needed to be there


----------

